# PS3 graphics problem



## Korne

I have the 60gb model and bought it right away, but about 2 months ago, a few games started screwing up with their textures. The textures would shoot across the level, would disapear, or would completely blind me while I'm playing. Lately, more games have been acting up, with textures disapearing and reappearing at times. Two games do it a lot: Brothers in Arms Hells Highway, and Overloard. They both have a lot of textures on screen and they are really bright games. I have no clue if that may be the problem, but all I know is that the system never use to do it before, and now it is getting worse!


----------



## stressfreesoul

Is it out of warranty? If so, open the thing and blast the dust out! If that doesnt help, post again.


----------



## Korne

Just took it apart and cleaned it completely, no change. Still a lot of texture tearing.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Im more of a 360 whizz. Have you tried the console on a different screen?


----------



## Korne

Not in a while, if so, what would be wrong with the tv-ps3 connection.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Not the connection as such...
Do you usually run it on an HD TV? Like, 1080p/i?
As all of the consoles running at this high resolution all the time are known to ghost and lose part of the texturing from time to time (and in certian demanding games) If its really, really bad and it stops you being able to play the games whatsoever, then its either a new console or a repair job with Sony.

One last thing, how hot is it in the room where the console is situated? If its warm, try dropping the temperature in the room, or point a room fan at the PS3, see if it makes any difference.
I only notice graphical glitches and texture map failure after at least 5 hours blasting GTA4 online. By that time my living room is baking hot from the Sharp 1080 TV (it kicks out as much heat as a radiator on low during HD mode)


----------



## Korne

Yeah, my tv is is 720/1080p (like a moniter), and I've been playing in 1080. I'll change it to 720 and see if that helps. I already have a fan on the system, and it gets hot after long plays (6 hours some days). Hopefully changing the graphics setting helps a bit.


----------



## ghostlimb

I am having the same problems with my PS3 although they are minor. In particular with display demanding games like Uncharted, Resistance, and Metal Gear Solid 4. At random times textures and certain parts of the scenery will begin to bur and not load in properly. Will the problem only get worse? My console is still under warranty does anyone think I should send it in?


----------



## Gerrigen

under settings on the PS3 there should be a resolutions tab. Go to it and get the right resolution selected. If that and none of the previous suggestions work go and get a disc cleaner and a disk drive cleaner. That's all I got.


----------



## af3

Korne said:


> Just took it apart and cleaned it completely, no change. Still a lot of texture tearing.


You may need your graphics chip replaced. Is this still under warranty?
I have heard that heat and moisture can decay a chip over time...

Read more about chip decay here.


----------



## johnnymx

I signed up for a profile, which I have never done before. The main reason is that Korne opened with a nearly-verbatim problem that I'm having. Almost like I wrote it! Even the number of months ago it began happening more frequent!

Anyway... I have that problem and wish to continue the discussion. My PS3 does feel very hot after only about an hour or two. And I've tried an add-on cooler by a 3rd party producer. But it's like a time bomb went off. Odd thing is that this does not happen with PS2 or PS1 games. If the system doesn't do a melt down in the XMB and freeze the system, it will work without any problems (only the visuals freeze in XMB - system still works if you use your ears.) Strange, right? I even opened it up to get rid of the dust, just as this forum has mentioned. I had to remove the seal to do that. There was a lot of dust, but nothing has changed and the problem is progressively worse.

I followed the step-by-step PS3 troubleshooter on Sony's support page. However, two support Agents at Sony pretty much gave up trying to help me and sent the support email with directions on sending in for a service. So here are my options:

1) Send in for repair. Cost: $150 (the system is six years old and well beyond warranty.)

2) Buy a NEW system. Cost: $300+ (slim model)

3) Do NOT play PS3 games. Ha ha. This last one is funny. I'll have to put up with a sub-par system and get through the errors, turning on and off my system until I can rush into a non-PS3 game. But (cry) I miss playing Prince of Persia and so many new titles that will poke my sides until I get a new one. Damn...

I forgot to throw in something, but I left it assumed. A PS3 game title - particularly Prince of Persia for me - will start shooting polygons all over the place. I waited to see how much the game could handle while I played virtually blinded, and it goes for about 25 minutes before a total system failure. I said, "Oh ho! Nice try PS, but I'm not jumping or walking over there even if it's like a yellow brick road across the chasm." Heh. You gotta laugh about it, right?


----------



## Redeye3323

Laughing is the best medicine they say, not that it has anything to do with helping out (though it does cheer you up a bit).

Anyway, Welcome to TSF mate 

I think it could just be that your console has finally "had it" as they say. 6 years of regular use could have caused it to become faulty.

However, we can still try and get it going good again 

You said about the dust being removed which shows that you opened up your console. I would like you to try turning it on and checking to see if the fans power up (as they may have failed).

I believe it is overheating due to the fact that you said the PS1/2 games work (which tells us it can run lesser graphics fine - they produce less heat as the GPU/CPU is working less hard).


----------



## johnnymx

I appreciate the welcome, Redeye. Ok. So... the fan? I turn my sound system off and I can hear a faint whirring. Seems like it is. ... It seems it just got a little louder, about 10+ minutes in now. Though it still seems faint and the right side (under the the exhaust vents) seems very hot already. PS2 game is still running fine.

Is there anything else I can do to test if it's the fan? It's alright if it's "had it" as you say. It's pretty old and I feel lucky it went for this long. Though I'm not yet ready to dump time and money into a replair/replacement yet.


----------



## hasseli

You can insert any game inside (PS3 game, blueray-disc) and just let the intro video run for a while or let the game be in the game menu for a while.


----------



## johnnymx

Ok. So I finally got around to trying Hasseli's suggestion. I let it sit on the menu screen for over 20 minutes. It goes into and out of the intro movies. No problem. I start up a New Game, and less than 5 minutes, the screen flickers and textures start forming spikes again.

Yet, still no sign of glitching on any non-PS3 title or blu-ray movies. I'm afraid to take the thing apart again. I might make it so I can't play anything at all. But I will say that talking with a Sony Rep on the phone and following those steps definitely made it worse. It just makes it lock up faster now.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I believe that you have a problem with the thermal interface material between your chip and heat sink. Without a good connection between the cpu/gpu the heat sink can not absorb the heat put out by the components fast enough. Can you feel lots of hot air being expelled or is the air cooler than it seems like it should be based on how hot the system itself is.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

This person had a similar issue and it was fixed by a thermal paste replacement
http://boardsus.playstation.com/t5/...mal-compound-replacement/td-p/34633624/page/3


----------

